# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Stacey's Baby Daddy

## lizann

On another board it says that Max turns out to be the baby's daddy and its all too much for Bradley and thats why he leaves 

So far she said its Archie's baby but it also could be Ryan's baby and god knows who else she slept when she was sick

----------


## Siobhan

I think it is Archie's and we know now he did rape her.. and Bradley leaves cause he killed Archie.

----------


## Perdita

I don't believe that Stacey and Max got together, I agree with Siobhan, it is Archie's baby and Bradley is going to prison for his murder. 

Shiv, we are going to look sooo stupid if we are proven wrong  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> Shiv, we are going to look sooo stupid if we are proven wrong


I am use to it now.. I never get any of these "whodunnit" right  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

Not to sound stupid but how does Stacey know Archie is the baby's dad?  Was he the only person around that time?

I know she slept with Ryan and whoever else when she was away

----------


## Chris_2k11

I didnt know she slept with Ryan

----------


## lizann

> I didnt know she slept with Ryan


She did

----------


## PILKY

i didnt even know that Archie's  raped  her

----------


## sindydoll

it wont be max's baby! why dont you email deadrick on this morning and ask him :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I didnt know she slept with Ryan


yes she did i think he was after her stall

----------


## Perdita

He was because he was selling Whitney's t-shirts on her stall and because of her unreliabilty recently, the market warden kicked her off the stall and let Ryan have it

----------


## tammyy2j

So it is truth Archie cant be the dad because the cancer treatments made him sterile so it must be Ryan then

----------


## Dazzle

Didn't Stacey sleep with a lot of men around the time of conception due to her illness?

----------


## Perdita

Yes, she admitted to Jean that she had a lot of unprotected sex when she was ill   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2010)

----------


## sindydoll

> I think it is Archie's and we know now he did rape her.. and Bradley leaves cause he killed Archie.


no archie cant have kiddies

----------


## Siobhan

> no archie cant have kiddies


Yeah.. wrote that weeks ago before we heard about Archie and his chemo!! Back to Ryan then considering the spoilers say Stacey sees him and something jogs her memory and she is reluctant to tell Bradley

----------


## sean slater

How can she be only just remembering Ryan. I'm sure Bradley was there when she said she'd slept with Ryan. Wasnt she going on about how they were in love or something, cos she was a bit crazy and Bradley was like really bewildered.

----------


## Siobhan

> How can she be only just remembering Ryan. I'm sure Bradley was there when she said she'd slept with Ryan. Wasnt she going on about how they were in love or something, cos she was a bit crazy and Bradley was like really bewildered.


She was ill, and shortly after Ryan she was raped by Archie so she probably had a lot of stuff blocked from her mind..

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, she was a bit crazy at the time so there may be a lot she doesn't remember.  I'm surprised Bradley hasn't remembered it, though.

----------


## Siobhan

> You said it - she was a bit crazy at the time, so there may be a lot she doesn't remember.  I'm surprised Bradley hasn't remembered it, though.


Maybe he didn't pay any notice of it cause a few days later she was telling everyone he killed Trina

----------


## Dazzle

Lol, yeah that's true.

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  so its not Archies!

----------


## Perdita

Probably be Ryan's or they are going to introduce a new hunk who she slept with when she was ill, who managed to trace her to Walford  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

I think its Ryan or Max who is the daddy

----------


## JustJodi

*Max is not the daddy no way.................its got to be Ryans !*

----------

